

The Deadly IM Sins Which Will Stop You From Reaching Your Goals - ricochet75
http://rickyquinlan.com/the-deadly-im-sins-which-will-stop-you-from-reaching-your-goals/

======
adrianN
Deadly typography sins that make your site unreadable: Setting the line height
too low.

